# Resize these plz



## GeorgeDubyah (Jun 3, 2007)

hey all can someone resize this for me so i can have and avatar?

it needs to be 96x96


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

If you want it to be you're avatar just simply put it as you're avatar and it will automaticly resize it to 96x96 for you.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Also makes the quality crappy. The same thing would most likely happen if I resized them/it. You have two images there. Which is the one you want resized?


----------

